# Recurring text message from 'V@' - is this a virus?



## nuffsaid (Nov 29, 2011)

I keep getting a txt from 'upside down' V@ (so the v is actually a triangle pointing up followed by the '@' symbol. It says nothing, no content, but it keeps landing in my inbox.

Is this some kind of virus? I've got the Lookout app on my HTC Desire but nothing untoward is detected. It's been on and off for months now, I hadn't seen it for weeks so I though it had gone away but it's come back the last 2 days in a row.

Most annoying, anyone heard about it?


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

Why not just block the sender?


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 29, 2011)

The sender isn't a number it's V@ (but the V is upside down as stated)


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd contact your network provider.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 29, 2011)

I get this too. HTC desire on orange.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 29, 2011)

I get this too - HTC desire on orange. Incidentally the 'sender' is a Greek letter Delta Uppercase Δ or  lowercase δ


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 29, 2011)

Well folks after speaking to Orange they said a SIM update should sort it. They've sent me a couple of txts so we'll see if it's sorted after a couple of weeks. Fellow infected, give Orange a ring but make sure you get a call centre bod that knows what they're on about (this is the hard part) - your supposed to take the battery out of the phone, while it's on, and the SIM, then put it back together and turn the phone back on, wait for their update txt, read and delete, turn phone off then on again after 15 mins. If this fails they said a software update may be necessary as it could be a handset issue. As you both have HTC Desire like me I'm dreading the fact that tonights efforts (me trying to understand the bloody call centre bods) was in vain and the software update maybe necessary....


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 29, 2011)

It sounds like something I've had happened to my mobile when I had texting. All of a sudden you get spammed with a questionable text, and the call centres for the mobile provider tells you to do everything under the sun to perhaps fix the problem. With mine, it was actually the brand of the phone causing the issue (motorola). I was told that certain Motorola models were becoming notorious for both sending and recieving these rogue text messages. There was nothing Verizon could do to rectify the situation, but to have me do a total block on txt and pix.

I hope that this doesn't have to happen to you, and that the last option of a software update is the way to fix it... good luck


----------



## bmd (Dec 3, 2011)

Same. HTC Desire on Orange. My phone starts playing up once this happens. When I've deleted the weird text it's ok again.


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been getting this every now and then since I got my Desire (Orange network)

Looks like this...







Haven't had it for a while though.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 5, 2011)

perhaps it's a coded message. the fourth letter of the greek alphabet



King Biscuit Time said:


> I get this too - HTC desire on orange. Incidentally the 'sender' is a Greek letter Delta Uppercase Δ or lowercase δ


----------

